# Justin Bieber - shirtless on the beach in Cabo San Lucas 7.1.2012 x14



## beachkini (9 Jan. 2012)

(14 Dateien, 8.100.349 Bytes = 7,725 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2012)

muskulös wie ein Regenwurm


----------



## Nrocs (10 Jan. 2012)

Danke fürs Previewbild, hat mich zu mindest zum Lachen gebracht!


----------



## comatron (11 Jan. 2012)

Schade, dass er keinen BH trägt - auf das Icon wäre ich gespannt.


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Feb. 2012)

Thx für den "muskulösen Regenwurm" Justin Bieber


----------



## Carpe Diem (9 Feb. 2012)

Mike150486 schrieb:


> Thx für den "muskulösen Regenwurm" Justin Bieber




Kommt es* nur* auf Muskeln an?
Es gibt Menschen, die nicht unbedingt muskulös sind, aber dafür Verstand haben--wobei sich beides nicht ausschliessen muss.


----------

